# Is it possible to add fur to a morph suit?



## CaptainPB (Jul 27, 2017)

I was wondering if there was a good way to put fur onto something like a morph suit without it falling off or keeping the suit from being able to stretch.

I'm not entirely sure I would enjoy a big clunky fursuit and was thinking that if I get into suiting that I would want something smaller or more "skin tight". I also just have a morph suit that I don't use for anything so I thought it would be cool to try and find a way to put fur onto it.

Would there even be a way of doing it and still allowing the material to stretch?


----------



## KiokuChan (Jul 29, 2017)

I could maybe imagine being able to stitch feathers on or something.. also this person did something:


----------



## KiokuChan (Jul 29, 2017)

Acutally if it's a tan suit you can do something like a lion where you just have fur on the main and tail or you can do like a sphynx cat and add ears and tail to the suit.


----------



## KiokuChan (Jul 29, 2017)

Here's a skunk I found on google that's partly morph suit: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also this cheshire cat looks to have a stretchy striped outfit, but the furry gloves/feat/color and such over it:





or you could paint on a fur texture like this person did:




and add ears/a tail and such. At that point it's more like those costumes with clothes made to look like animal character but personally I like those kinds of costumes a lot. If you don't know what I'm refering to there look up pictures of pokemon cosplayers to find a lot of them. There are tons of ways other than fur suits to dress as animal characters... in fact you may want to look at kigurimi  (the one peice pj costumes) for inspiration on making a morph suit look like an animal character.


----------



## CaptainPB (Jul 29, 2017)

KiokuChan said:


> At that point it's more like those costumes with clothes made to look like animal character but personally I like those kinds of costumes a lot. If you don't know what I'm refering to there look up pictures of pokemon cosplayers to find a lot of them. There are tons of ways other than fur suits to dress as animal characters... in fact you may want to look at kigurimi  (the one peice pj costumes) for inspiration on making a morph suit look like an animal character.


Those aren't bad ideas. I was wanting to go for a bit more realistic look, but something like that could work until I either figure out something else or can get one made.

The character I am looking to make would all be short fur (Maybe some long pieces somewhere. Still undecided.), so I could potentially just use the morph suit with added features or a one piece pj, but again was hoping to have a bit more realism. I just wouldn't know of a way to just add some to it without either putting the fur on myself without it being attached to fabric (hell no, wayy too much work) or sewing the fur fabric to it, which in that case would be pointless because then it couldn't stretch. Well, unless I just attached it at the seams, but then it might look baggy >_> IDK!!!! lol


----------



## CaptainPB (Jul 29, 2017)

Although, I should say, I am very new to all of this still. Do most people prefer the cartoon style or is realistic well liked also? When I say realistic I mean something similar to this:


----------



## KiokuChan (Jul 29, 2017)

cartoony vs realistic really depends on the person. Both are appreciated. Interestingly there was a poll on this just recently: forums.furaffinity.net: Toony VS Realistic: Which do you prefer?


----------



## CaptainPB (Jul 29, 2017)

KiokuChan said:


> cartoony vs realistic really depends on the person. Both are appreciated. Interestingly there was a poll on this just recently: forums.furaffinity.net: Toony VS Realistic: Which do you prefer?


Ah interesting, not a huge sample size, but still was pretty close to even. Awesome!


----------

